# reconstruccion de parlante 6x9



## pablin (Abr 15, 2007)

hola a todos!!! me  dieron un parlante a auto 6x9 todo desarmado la bobina por un lado la suspencion por otro etc. en fin mi duda es, que procedimiento tengo que seguir para volver a armarlo, osea los pegamentos a utilizar etc y tambien si podria ponerle una bobina de mayor potencia.
muchas gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola no es facil la reparacion y menos si es eliptico, para que tengas una idea, te envio una pagina, al final pincha en "recostruir un cono "el italino no es dificil, suerte un saludo
http://www.leradiodisophie.it/


----------

